# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Մատները ճտտացնելու հետևանքները

## Albus

Մանկուց ունեմ էդ սովորությունը, շատերն ունեն, ու զգացել եմ, որ եթե մինչ այդ դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում մատնահոդերում, ապա ճտացնելուց հետո ոնց որ հանգստանան հոդերը: 

Շատ եմ հետաքրքրվել, տարբեր մարդկանց եմ հարցրել, այդ թվում նաև բժիշկների, բայց ոչ ոք հստակ պատասխան չի տալիս էս հարցի վերաբերյալ` արդյոք դա վնաս է, թե ոչ?

Կարդացել եմ, որ հոդերում գազային պղպջակներ են հավաքվում, ու երբ մենք ճտացնելուց ուժ ենք գործադրում դրանք պայթում են արձակելով այդ ձայնը (ճտոցը):
+ասում են աղերի կուտակումիցա, կալցիումի պակասից, բայց էս վարկածները ոնց որ թե հերքվել են...

Ով ինչ գիտի, եկեք քննարկենք

----------

Lion (21.12.2009), Rammstein (22.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (21.12.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Բայց միայն մատները չեն ճտճտացնում, մարդիկ կան վիզն էլ են ճտճտացնում: 
Ես էլ եմ լսել, որ հոդերում գազային պղպջակներ են հավաքվում, դրա համար էլ ճտճտացնում են, որ պայթի: Չգիտեմ ինչ հետևանք կարող են ունենալ, բայց երբ իմ կողքին ճտճտացնում են, նեռվայնությունից տեղս չեմ գտնում:

----------

snow (22.12.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Անձամբ իմ համար մատները ճտտացնելը վատ չի: Նամանավանդ երկար ժամանակ համակարգչի դեմը նստելուց հետո, ես դա մատների մարզանք կհամարեի:

----------


## VisTolog

Կարծում եմ, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ դա անհետևանքա մնում  :Smile: 
Ես ինչ կարում ճտճտացնում եմ  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (21.12.2009), DavitH (21.12.2009), impression (23.12.2009), Razo (22.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ժող ո՞վ գիտի, դա բացասական ազդեցություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ :Xeloq:  

Բայց ասեմ, որ ես հեռու եմ ճտճտալուց, սկի չգիտեմ էլ ոնց են ճտցնում, մի բան էլ ավել, ջղայնանում եմ, որ իմ մոտ մարդիկ ճտճտում են  :Sad:  չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց չեմ սիրում :Blush:

----------

davidus (21.12.2009), Farfalla (21.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժող ո՞վ գիտի, դա բացասական ազդեցություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ 
> 
> Բայց ասեմ, որ ես հեռու եմ ճտճտալուց, սկի չգիտեմ էլ ոնց են ճտցնում, մի բան էլ ավել, ջղայնանում եմ, որ իմ մոտ մարդիկ ճտճտում են  չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց չեմ սիրում


Դե ոնց արդեն գրեցի, իմ շրջապատում շատերն են մատները ճտճտացնում, ու ինչպես տարածվածա ասել, նրանցից ոչ մեկի ձեռքերն էլ չեն դողում, ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, որ դողն ուրիշ բանի հետա կապված..  :Pardon: 

Ես էլ էի ահագին հեռու տենց բաներից, բայց հետո արդեն սովորություն, ու կարելիա ասել պահանջ դարձավ:  :Jpit: 
Դե ամեն մեկը մի ձևա ճտճտացնում.. :Smile:

----------

Albus (21.12.2009), Freeman (31.05.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Դե ոնց արդեն գրեցի, իմ շրջապատում շատերն են մատները ճտճտացնում, ու ինչպես տարածվածա ասել, նրանցից ոչ մեկի ձեռքերն էլ չեն դողում, ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, որ դողն ուրիշ բանի հետա կապված.. 
> Դե ամեն մեկը մի ձևա ճտճտացնում..


Վիստօ ջան ձևը հետաքրքիր չի, չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ :Tongue: իմ մոտ տենց բաներ չտենամ :Wink: 

էդ ձեռքերը դողալուց բացի այլ բացասական հետևանք չկա՞  :Xeloq:  երևի բժիշկները կիմանան

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես էլ եմ մատներս հաճախակի ճտտացնում ու մի տասակ հանգստանում են: Եթե չճտտացնեմ, հնարավոր ա էդ պահին ոչ մի բան չկարողանամ բռնեմ:  :Sad:

----------

Hripsimee (21.12.2009)

----------


## Hripsimee

Ես էլ վիզս ու մատներս եմ շատ հաճախ ճտացնում
Իսկականից հետաքրքիրա էտ ինչ  որ վնաս ունի թե չէ՞ :Think:

----------


## Albus

Ասում են դա անվնասա, եթե ճտացնելու ժամանակ ցավ չկա հոդերում: Իսկ բացասական հետևանք անպայման կունենա ըստ իս, քանի որ հոդերում էդ ընթացքում ուժեղ շփում է լինում ու ոսկրերն աստիճանաբար մաշվում են, և երբ մաշվածությունը հասնում է այն աստիճանի, որ ոսկրի նյարդը դուրս է մնում ոսկրից, առաջանում է ցավի զգացում: 

Իմ մոտ ոչ միայն մատները, այլ համարյա ամեն ինչ ճտումա, նույնիսկ ուսահոդն ու կոնքազդրային հոդը :LOL:  Լալու բանա բայց ծիծաղում եմ...

*ՀԳ* Չէի անհանգստանա եթե բոլորի պես լիներ, բայց իմ մոտ կոնկրետ մատների ճտացնելը պաթոլոգիական վիճակիա հասել, որ կարողա մի կես ժամ շարունակ տարբեր ձևերով ճտացնեմ մատներս առանց դադարի, ու միևնույն հոդը տարբեր ձևերով... :Sad:

----------

Zangezur (22.12.2009), Դատարկություն (21.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես չեմ ճտտացնում  :Think:  փոքր ժամանակ տատս ասաց, որ չի կարելի, աղեր են կուտակվում և այլն,կոնկետ չեմ հիշում, էլ դրանից հետո չեմ փորձել նման բանով զբաղվել, ոչ էլ հիմա մտածում եմ ի՞նչ հետևանք կունենա հետո  :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

> ր չի կարելի, աղեր են կուտակվում


Իսկ իմ լսածով, ամեն "ճտոցի" ժամանակ աղերը ցրվում են  :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես էլ վիզս ու մատներս եմ շատ հաճախ ճտացնում
> Իսկականից հետաքրքիրա էտ ինչ  որ վնաս ունի թե չէ՞


Թե չէ որ վնաս ունենա, կարողա՞ էլ չանենք  :Jpit:  չեմ կարծում..  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ իմ լսածով, ամեն "ճտոցի" ժամանակ աղերը ցրվում են


Դրա համար էլ ասեցի, որ կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում  :Tongue:  թեկուզ ցրվելը մի քիչ կասկածելիա, որովհետև մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ չափով <կախվածությունա> ստեղծվում ու , որ չեն անում սկսումա ցավել կամ էլ բան չեն կարողանում ինչ-որ բռնել /տես վերևում/, իսկ երբ չես անում, ոչինչ էլ չի լինում/ տես իմ գրածը, էլի վերևում  :Jpit: 
Համ էլ երկու դեպքում էլ միայն լսել ենք, ոչ մի հաստատ բան չկա  :Xeloq:

----------


## DavitH

իմ կարծիքով վնասը նրանում ա որ ամեն անգամ ավելի շատ ես ուզում ճտացնել

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամն եմ լսում, որ մատները ճտտացնելը կարող է կախվածություն առաջացնել  :Shok:  Ես մեկ մեկ ճտտացնում եմ, սովորաբար երկար ժամանակ կոմպյուտրով տեքստ հավաքելուց հետո, բայց նորից ու նորից ճտտացնելու ցանկություն մոտս երբեք չի առաջացել....

----------


## VisTolog

Կախվածություն նշանակում է նույն զգացումն ունենալու համար, "դոզա"-ի կրկնապատկում:  :Pardon: 
Մատներ ճտտացնելը կախվածություն չի, այլ պահանջ: :Smile:

----------

Արևհատիկ (22.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> իմ կարծիքով վնասը նրանում ա որ ամեն անգամ ավելի շատ ես ուզում ճտացնել


Բայց չի ստացվում  :LOL:

----------


## Մանուլ

Կախվածություն ա, կախվածություն  :Jpit: : Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ օրը մի 10 անգամ ճտտացնում: Երկրորդ-երրորդ դասարանում  :Smile: : Գիտեի, որ չի կարելի, երևի դրա համար սկսեցի չճտտացնել: Բայց հիշում եմ, որ երկար ժամանակ փորձում էի ազատվել էդ կախվածությունից, չէր ստացվում  :LOL:  Նենց եմ խոսում, ոնց որ, ասենք, թմրանյութի մասին խոսեմ  :LOL:  
 Երկու օր առաջ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչի, փորձեցի ճտտացնել, ու զգացի, թե էդ ինչ անիմաստ բան ա  :Shok: : Ցավում են մատերս համ էլ  :Sad: : 

 Ես ողնաշարս եմ ճտտացնում  :Jpit: :

----------


## Zangezur

Իմ մոտ էլ հավեսին ճտտումա, ճտտացնում են էն ժամանակ, երբ գործ չկա անելու: Մեկել մի բան եմ նկատել, որ դրսում ընդհանրապես չեմ ճտտացնում, իսկ տանը տնեցիք արդեն նադայել են եղել ճտտոցների ձեռը:
Իսկ վնասի մասին ասեմ, որ մի անգամ վիզս ենքան եի ճտտացրել, որ 3 օր չէի կարում գլուխս շարժեի, չգիտեմ ինչից էր, բայց փաստը ենա, որ մի վնաս տվել էր:

----------

Albus (24.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Կախվածություն նշանակում է նույն զգացումն ունենալու համար, "դոզա"-ի կրկնապատկում: 
> Մատներ ճտտացնելը կախվածություն չի, այլ պահանջ:


Ես մի քանի ամիս ուզում էի թարգեի ճտտացնելը,բայց չստացվեց անկախ ինձանից անում էի հետո հիշում էի,որ չպտի անեմ:Մատերս շատ եմ ճտտացնում,բայց որ կողս անում են էտ ձենից նեռվայնանում եմ:

----------


## Աինի

> Ժող ո՞վ գիտի, դա բացասական ազդեցություն ունի՞, թե՞ չէ 
> 
> Բայց ասեմ, որ ես հեռու եմ ճտճտալուց, սկի չգիտեմ էլ ոնց են ճտցնում, մի բան էլ ավել, ջղայնանում եմ, որ իմ մոտ մարդիկ ճտճտում են  չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց չեմ սիրում


ԵՍ ԵՂոյան ջան, բացասական ազդեցություն ունի ու այն էլ մեծ,  ճիշտ է հիմա կարող է չզգաս, բայց տարիքը հետևանքների մասին կհիշեցնի, հոդացավեր, թուլություն ու էլի շատ տհաճ զգացումներ,  ես էլ շատ ճտացնում ինքս ինձ ասեցի վերջ ու ստացվեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammstein

Ես առաջ շատ էի ճտացնում, ու նենց հավեսով էլ ճտում էին մատներս: Հիմա էլ թուլացնելու համար ճժամանակ առ ժամանակ սեղմում եմ մատներս, կամ ձգում եմ վերեւ, բայց հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա համարյա չի ճտում: Դրա փոխարեն դաստակներս են հավեսով ճտում, մեկ էլ ողնաշարս` սկսած ծածրակից, մինչեւ գոտկատեղ:  :Smile: 

Ինձ էլ է միշտ հետաքրքրել, թե էն ինչ ա լինում, որ տենց ձեն ա դուրս գալիս, ո հույս ունեի էս թեմայում դրա պատասխանը ստանալ, բայց, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դա դեռ մարդկությանը հայտնի չի:  :Jpit:

----------

Hripsimee (22.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> հետևանքների մասին կհիշեցնի, հոդացավեր, թուլություն ու էլի շատ տհաճ զգացումներ,


Դու զագցե՞լ ես  :Pardon:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Դու զագցե՞լ ես


Գրելա տարիքի հետ, չէ՞ :Xeloq: 

Նենց որ, հերիքա ճտճտաք :Sad:  մտածեք վաղվա օրվա մասին էլ :Tongue:

----------

Albus (24.12.2009)

----------


## Razo

ՄԵրսի որ հիշացրեցիք, բոլոր մատերս ճտտացրեցի  :Smile: , փոքրուց ճտտացրել եմ ու շարունակում եմ, բայց դեռ ոչ մի բացասական ազդեցության չի հանհգեցրել, ասում են մի արա կդողա ձեռքերդ, բայց դե ինչ արած, պահանջա դարձել իսկականից:

----------


## aerosmith

օօօօ , ոնց չէի նկատել էս թեման,
ասեմ իմ մոտ համարյա ամեն տեղ չտտումա, սկսած ձեռքերիս մատներից , վերջացրած ոտքիս մատներով, էլ վիզս. էլ ուսերս, էլ ողջ ողնաշարս, ել ծնկներս, էլ ոտքիս թաթերը և մատները.... երբ չեմ ճտտացնում, ոնց որ մարմնիցս մի 3 տոննա բեռ կախած լինի,ոնց որ մարմինս 10 փեդով ծեծած լինեն, բայց որ ճտացնում եմ , էն ոոնցա դզզզզում որ էլ չասած.
Ու մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, որ քնից զարթնում եմ եթե զոռռով էլ ուզենամ ճտտացնեմ մեկա ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի.

----------

Albus (24.12.2009), VisTolog (22.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (22.12.2009)

----------


## Աինի

> Դու զագցե՞լ ես


Հլը էդքան չեմ ապրե, բայց զգացել եմ, որովհետև երաժշտությամբ եմ զբաղվել երկար ժամանակ, ու հավատա իրոք ահավոր է :Cool:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Տարիների ընթացքում, պարբերաբար ճտացնող մարդկանց մոտ առաջանում է մատների / ձեռքերի դող: Դա նկատվող հետևանքն է

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հետևանքները չգիտեմ, բայց որ կողքս ճտճտացնում են, ընգնավորվում եմ: :Blush: 

Բայց դա չի խանգարում, որ ես ճտճտացնեմ սեփական մատներս:  :Jpit: 
Պատկերացնում ե՞ք այն մարդկանց, որոնք չեն ճտճտացնում, ինչքա՞ն ճտճտիկներ են կուտակվում մատների վրա, խորացեք:  :LOL:  Ավելի լավ ա ձերբազատվեց ճտերից ձեռքերդ հետո դողա, քան ստիպողաբար զսպես քեզ ու լիքը ճտեր ունենաս :  :LOL:   :Cool:  Բլթ

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Տարիների ընթացքում, պարբերաբար ճտացնող մարդկանց մոտ առաջանում է մատների / ձեռքերի դող: Դա նկատվող հետևանքն է


Բոլոր մարդկան մոտ էլ էդ դողը տարիների ընթացքում առաջանում են: 
Ես մանկուց ունեմ մատները ճտտացնելու սովորությունը ու մինչև հիմա իմ մատները չեն դողում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հետաքրքիրա որ բոլոր ճտտացնողները ասում են ես ճտտացնում եմ ու դող չեմ զգում; Նույն կերպ էլ ծխողները առաջին 15 տարին ոչ մի կերպ չեն զգում, բա հետո՞:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> հետաքրքիրա որ բոլոր ճտտացնողները ասում են ես ճտտացնում եմ ու դող չեմ զգում; Նույն կերպ էլ ծխողները առաջին 15 տարին ոչ մի կերպ չեն զգում, բա հետո՞:


Իմ մոտ արդեն առաջին 15 տարին անցել ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես չասեցի թե 15 տարուց կլինի, ուղղակի ասում եմ որ երևույթը նույնն ա, նենց բան չի որ վայրկյենական երևա, երկար ժամանակ հետո նոր երևում ա:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.12.2009), Դեկադա (23.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.12.2009), Մանուլ (23.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իմ մոտ արդեն առաջին 15 տարին անցել ա:


Ուրեմն սպասենք երկրորդ ու երրորդ 15 տարիներին, տեսնենք ինչ կլինի :Xeloq: կամ չի լինի

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բոլոր մարդկան մոտ էլ էդ դողը տարիների ընթացքում առաջանում են:


Բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ դող չի առաջանում  :Wink: 

Դող առաջանալը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ անհետևանք չի մնա... տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ կարղա տարբեր ձևով արտահայտվի, ի՞նչ պարտադիրա դող լինի, Մարդիկ կան տարիքի հետ մատները սկսում են ուռել...

Քանի երիտասարդ եք ավելի լավա վերջ տաք այդ սովորությանը, դա էլ հո՞ մի մեծ բան չի, ընդամնը կամքի ուժնա, թեկուզ ոչ բոլորն են օժտված դրանով  :Think:  լավ չի

----------

Albus (24.12.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ուրեմն սպասենք երկրորդ ու երրորդ 15 տարիներին, տեսնենք ինչ կլինիկամ չի լինի


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Բոլոր մարդկանց մոտ դող չի առաջանում 
> 
> Դող առաջանալը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ անհետևանք չի մնա... տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ կարղա տարբեր ձևով արտահայտվի, ի՞նչ պարտադիրա դող լինի, Մարդիկ կան տարիքի հետ մատները սկսում են ուռել...
> 
> Քանի երիտասարդ եք ավելի լավա վերջ տաք այդ սովորությանը, դա էլ հո՞ մի մեծ բան չի, ընդամնը կամքի ուժնա, թեկուզ ոչ բոլորն են օժտված դրանով  լավ չի


Կամքի ուժ ես ունեմ, մնում ա որ ես ցանկանամ ու թարգեմ: Ուղղակի նենց ա հանգստանում էդ պահին ձեռքերս: 
Լավ, որ ասում եք, կփորձեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Մատս երբ դուրս էր ընկել, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փայտանում էր մատս, չէի կարողանում շարժել, մինչև չէի ճտճտացնում  չէր անցնում: Բայց հիմա ոչ պահանջ կա ճտտացնելու, ոչ էլ սովորություն :Dntknw:  Պահի տակ կարողա նենց ստացվի, որ ձեռքերս ձգելուց մատներս էլ ճտտացնեմ ::}:  Բայց դե մատներ ճտտացնելամոլ չեմ :Unsure:

----------


## Rammstein

Նաեւ կան դեպքեր, երբ որ որեւէ հանգույց… էհհհ հանգույց եմ ասում, հոդ (արդեն շինարարական տերմինների վրա խփնվել եմ  :Crazy: ) ճտում է ոչ թե միանվագ ( :LOL: ), այլ ինչքան ծալես, կճտա: Դա իմ կարծիքով արդեն հոդի խախտում է: Օրինակ` իմ մոտ ձախ ծունկն է տենց, մեկ էլ աջ ոնտաթաթիս բութ մատը: Ու նաեւ էդ դեպքում ոչ մի հանգստանալու կամ թուլանալու զգացողություն չի լինում, ընդամենը կարող ա շատ ճտացնեմ, սկսի ցավել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամեն անգամ երբ որ էս թեման աչքիս ա ընկնում, մատերս ճտտցնում եմ… ::}:

----------


## Albus

> օօօօ , ոնց չէի նկատել էս թեման,
> ասեմ իմ մոտ համարյա ամեն տեղ չտտումա, սկսած ձեռքերիս մատներից , վերջացրած ոտքիս մատներով, էլ վիզս. էլ ուսերս, էլ ողջ ողնաշարս, ել ծնկներս, էլ ոտքիս թաթերը և մատները.... երբ չեմ ճտտացնում, ոնց որ մարմնիցս մի 3 տոննա բեռ կախած լինի,ոնց որ մարմինս 10 փեդով ծեծած լինեն, բայց որ ճտացնում եմ , էն ոոնցա դզզզզում որ էլ չասած.
> Ու մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, որ քնից զարթնում եմ եթե զոռռով էլ ուզենամ ճտտացնեմ մեկա ոչ մի բան չի ստացվի.


Նույնն իմ մոտա... Չեմ կարծում որ որպես հետևանք դող լինի, բայց ցավեր կլինեն հաստատ: Օրինակ ես որ ծանր բան եմ վերցնում, ասենք տոպրակ ու երկար ժամանակ պահում եմ, հետո ցած դնելուց մատներս ցավում են... Մոտ 2 ամիս թարգեցի ու արդեն նման դեպքերում ցավ չկար կամ գրեթե չկար: Բայց երբ լարված եմ լինում անկախ ինձնից սկսում եմ ճտճտացնել, հիմնականում քննությունների ժամանակ:

Առաջարկում եմ բոլորիս որ հավաքենք մեր կամքը մեր ձեռքերում ու վերջ տանք էդ զզվելի ճտճտիկամոլությանը... 

*ՀԳ* Ծխողներն են չէ ասում որ հետս մարդ լինի թարգող, ես էլ կթարգեմ :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

Գալիլեոյով (стс-ով գիտահանրամատչելի (այ քեզ բառ) հաղորդում ա)ասեցին որ հոդերի արանքի կիսահեղուկ նյութը ճտացնելու ժամանակ դուրս ա գալիս դրա համար ճտում ա,բայց չեմ հիշում վնասի հետ կապված բան ասեցին, թէ չէ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կյանքում մատներս ճտտացնելու սովորություն չեմ ունեցել ու ընդհանրապես նախ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ հաճույք կարելի ա ստանալ դրանից, բացի դրանից, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կարելի ա նման պահանջ ունենալ։  :Dntknw:  Մի անգամ զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված փորձեցի ճտտացնել, որ տեսնեմ՝ էդ ոնց ա լինում, ու մարդ ինչ ա զգում էդ պահին, ասեմ, որ նախ դժվար էր  :LOL: , հետո՝ ցավոտ էր, ու, վերջապես, ախր ընդհանրապես կայֆ չէր, ոչ էլ անելուց հետո երկրորդ անգամ կրկնելու ցանկություն կամ պահանջ առաջացավ մեջս։

----------

Շինարար (31.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կյանքում մատներս ճտտացնելու սովորություն չեմ ունեցել ու ընդհանրապես նախ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ հաճույք կարելի ա ստանալ դրանից, բացի դրանից, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կարելի ա նման պահանջ ունենալ։  Մի անգամ զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված փորձեցի ճտտացնել, որ տեսնեմ՝ էդ ոնց ա լինում, ու մարդ ինչ ա զգում էդ պահին, ասեմ, որ նախ դժվար էր , հետո՝ ցավոտ էր, ու, վերջապես, ախր ընդհանրապես կայֆ չէր, ոչ էլ անելուց հետո երկրորդ անգամ կրկնելու ցանկություն կամ պահանջ առաջացավ մեջս։


Ես էլ երբեք չեմ ճտտցրել, ինձ թվում ա` չեմ էլ կարող, ձևը չգիտեմ, ասեմ, որ կողքս նման բան են անում` սարսռում եմ :Xeloq:

----------


## Tornado

Նախ ասեմ, որ մատները ճտճտացնելը ո՛չ ներվային ծիկ ա, ո՛չ էլ վատ սովորություն, այլ՝ պահանջ: Երբեմն ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մատների/ոտքերի կամ ձեռքքերի/ հոդերը շարժող մկանններն ու իրենց հարակից կոլեգաները իրար վրա են ընկնում՝ առաջացնելով դիսկոմֆորտ: Եթե ճտճտացնելու կարիք ունեք, ապա Ձեզ մի զսպեք, եթե չունեք՝ անպայման զսպեք: :Wink:

----------

comet (08.07.2010)

----------


## comet

Մատներ ճտտացնելու սովորություն երբեք չեմ ունեցել, բայց հիմա նենց ուզեցի..... :Blush:

----------

